# 2 Female Dumbo Rats - Ohio



## beayem (Jul 16, 2010)

A girl in my area asked me to take these two for her in an emergency situation. They both just turned one year old. One is a hairless and the other is a rex, and both have dumbo ears. They're very friendly and seem to be in good health. If you can give these two a great home, e-mail me at [email protected]. Thanks!


----------

